# Problema con ecualizador



## herpro (Jun 27, 2012)

Hola amigos, el problema que tengo es el siguiente: tengo un ecualizador technics Sh-8038 y de vez en cuando hace un extraño ruido, tambien e notado que* al apagarlo algunos led de las perillas quedan semi-prendidos*. Cual podra ser el problema?  Gracias.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 3, 2012)

Como describirías el ruido que presenta el ecualizador?


----------



## herpro (Jul 3, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Como describirías el ruido que presenta el ecualizador?



Hola, primero gracias por responder, el ruido es como un crash osea no se como describirlo pero es como una descarga a veces es constante y a veces no. Ya le cambie los transistores y la mayoria de los capacitores de la fuente pero el problema sigue.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 4, 2012)

Limpiaste los potenciómetros? La falla se presenta en ambos canales?


----------



## herpro (Jul 4, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Limpiaste los potenciómetros? La falla se presenta en ambos canales?


Si, ya limpie los potenciometros y la placa, el ruido es en un canal.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 4, 2012)

Amigo revisa conectores y cables e intercambialos de canal.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 4, 2012)

Intentaste intercambiar los componentes de un lado a otro? Por descarte pudieras averiguar quien es el culpable de tus desgracias...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2012)

Alguna vez me ha pasado tener un ruido como a fritura en un pré y era un capacitor lenteja cerámico  , menos mal que tenía el diagrama y pude separar por etapas y encontrarlo. Ahora si el ruido es "de vez en cuando"  agua y ajo , las fallas temporales son más dificiles de hallar


----------



## herpro (Jul 4, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo revisa conectores y cables e intercambialos de canal.





Ratmayor dijo:


> Intentaste intercambiar los componentes de un lado a otro? Por descarte pudieras averiguar quien es el culpable de tus desgracias...


 
Ya hice todos los cambios posibles: cambio de RCA, cambio de parlantes, enchufarlo en otro lugar etc.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Alguna vez me ha pasado tener un ruido como a fritura en un pré y era un capacitor lenteja cerámico  , menos mal que tenía el diagrama y pude separar por etapas y encontrarlo. Ahora si el ruido es "de vez en cuando"  agua y ajo , las fallas temporales son más dificiles de hallar



Que capacitor ceramico le cambiaste??? alguno de la fuente?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2012)

No no , capacitor del circuito del preamplificador


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 4, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No no , capacitor del circuito del preamplificador


 Hay algunos cerámicos que están cerca de los operacionales que son para evitar que oscilen por si solos, es una buena probavilidad


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2012)

También !  , me ha pasado eso con tantalios puestos de desacople de operacionales.


----------



## El Panchito (Sep 21, 2012)

Espero que no sea muy tarde, o por lo menos les pueda servir para otros técnicos. El problema no está en los condensadores y no tiene que ver con las diferentes etapas de audio, sinó en los potes. Si te quedan por ejemplo los últimos 2 led a medio encender cuando apagás del POWER, entonces el pote defectuoso es el *tercer* pote el que está mal y lo solucionas desarmando el pote y limpiando bien con un cotonete y alcohol sobre las puntas de las pistas por que éstas tienen fugas entre las pistas del led y la de audio y como los 7 led están conectados en serie solamente prenden a media intensidad 2 led debido a que el tercer led tiene fugas y también ésa fuga es la que produce la descarga en los parlantes. Suerte..


----------



## yorugua3 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hola a todos, doy fe de la solución que encontró Panchito, ya que fué mi ecualizador el que arregló. Quedó Perfecto. Una muestra mas de la capacidad técnica y de razonamiento que tienes. Gracias Panchito.


----------



## Victor Conte Pozo (Abr 8, 2020)

Hola amigos, tengo el mismo problema en el canal derecho de mi SH 8038 y me está volviendo loco, el ruido aparece y desaparece, no pude sacar los potes para limpiarlos bien, tiene una placa que no pude sacar, es donde van los potes algún tip adicional? Yo soy de Chile.


----------



## Sebaspg (Sep 29, 2020)

Estimados, alguno solucionó este problema, además de la posibilidad de los potenciómetros sucios. Los que ya los limpiaron y seguían con la falla, lo solucionaron?. Tengo el mismo problema en el canal izquierdo. Es un ruido aleatorio, si presiono el botón para anular el ecualizado se va, cuando activo el ecualizador vuelve y es en el canal izquierdo. Es un ruido como si hubiese un cable suelto y hace de antena. Como si se cae un microfono con el volumen alto. Horrible. Alguna idea que ayude?. Aun no lo desarme...Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2020)

Te convendría resoldar la placa completa , quizás haya soldaduras frias ; por otro lado revisar BIEN los potenciómentros.


----------



## Tadeo moreno (May 10, 2021)

Buenas noches yo tengo un problema como de tierras, osea, mete el famoso ruido de motor a veces mas fuerte que otras, ya cambié cableados, RCA, reforce tierras, etc. Y se le iba el sonido a un canal en volumen bajo, ya al subirle volvia a a sonar bien, pero ya tiene como 2 semanas que fallan los 2 canales y mete ruido como de estática, igual en volumen bajo, pero subo el volumen y se le quita, espero me pudieran orientar que puede ser, he pensado en cambiar los amplis y el ecualizador


----------



## Jose Marin (Feb 5, 2022)

El Panchito dijo:


> Espero que no sea muy tarde, o por lo menos les pueda servir para otros técnicos. El problema no está en los condensadores y no tiene que ver con las diferentes etapas de audio, sinó en los potes. Si te quedan por ejemplo los últimos 2 led a medio encender cuando apagás del POWER, entonces el pote defectuoso es el *tercer* pote el que está mal y lo solucionas desarmando el pote y limpiando bien con un cotonete y alcohol sobre las puntas de las pistas por que éstas tienen fugas entre las pistas del led y la de audio y como los 7 led están conectados en serie solamente prenden a media intensidad 2 led debido a que el tercer led tiene fugas y también ésa fuga es la que produce la descarga en los parlantes. Suerte..


Esta solución me funcionó a mi. Yo no soy técnico y no se cómo quitar las cosas para limpiar así que lo hice usando un espray para limpiar los potenciómetros. Aquí en México se consigue en Steren que es una tienda de electrónica. Según dice el envase es un limpiador con base de silicón. Muchas gracias.


----------

